# NEW BABIES X2 LITTERS



## autumnprairie (Oct 31, 2011)

I have not one but two litters on an inexperience buck,  but I got the answer I wanted. 

The first litter as some of you know was kindled 4 days ago and she had 8 kits.














The second litter is in progress with 5 kits so far.












so I will look again tomorrow to see if we have any more in my new litter


----------



## elevan (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 1, 2011)

Congratulations on your Litters!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## flemish lops (Nov 1, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 1, 2011)

Awww!!! They look like the baby winter white hamsters my daughter's hamster just had


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 1, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I have not one but two litters on an inexperience buck,  but I got the answer I wanted.
> 
> The first litter as some of you know was kindled 4 days ago and she had 8 kits.
> 
> ...


my second litter consists just of the 5 so I have 13 total


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 2, 2011)

13 healthy kits!   Congratulations!  Keep us posted how they are all doing!


----------



## aroundthebend (Nov 2, 2011)




----------

